# Shud I, or Shudnt I??!



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi.. i just overclockd again my Quad Core using Uguru (Abit Mobo Software)... The result can be seen in attached picture...

the problem is, how can i see it is stable or not? im afraid the BSoD is coming again!

The results that i obtained is 2.94GHz... i try to move the ExtClk to 330 but the BSoD comes.. im afraid that i will crash the PC, so i stop till there..

My PSU is cooler master 650W .. another problem is, can i overclock it again.. which bar shud i adjust? and what is PCIEClk (i never see this in others overclock pics)... sorry.. too new to this.. any advice wud be greatly appreciated.. thx!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

OC using the BIOS its a lot safer than using software. I tried using software and everytime i adjusted something i got a blue screen.
Also PCI-E clock should always be on 100mhz, it can become very unstable if changed.
Also you wont be able to change any voltage levels while your running your PC.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

oh thanx for ur suggestion there.. no wonder i get some stuck if i try to reduce the OCd using software.. now i tried using the BIOS and it is very easy to adjust everything.... and i can reduce the OCd.. bfore i have to reset the CMOS to load the defaults.. but sadly my RAM cannot reach the 2.00 volts... is this due to BIOS? do u consider updating the BIOS.. im afraid to do so as i read the articles about it...


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

well.. there it goes.. i think that i cannot overclocked pass 323MHz... cause if i do that... while encoding videos and opening other programs.. the BSoD appears... is there any way i can increase the clock speed? i cannot increase the voltgae of my RAM to 2.00... so is this mean that im supposed to change my RAM? 

And Finally, one vital question is.. is BSoD dangerous? im afraid that if it keeps on coming it will damage my PC... thanx!!


----------

